# My trip to California



## Trade (Apr 1, 2019)

Back in February I spent a week in California visiting my daughter and her husband. They live in Fremont  California, just outside of San   Francisco. I also have a cousin that lives out there in Moraga. I gotta say I like the San   Francisco Bay area a whole lot more than Mobile Alabama. It's way more to my liking both culturally and politically if you know what I mean. So anyway the subject of Marijuana legalization came up and I was quite surprised to find out that California had gone legal. I’m pretty isolated from things like that because here in Alabama most people seem to thing ‘ Reefer Madness” is a scientific documentary. My daughter had something called edibles which were these little balls of chocolate with some kind of blue berry on the inside and 5 milligrams of whatever it is that is supposed to make you high. She said it only took one for her to feel relaxed. I’m vehemently anti-smoking but I have no problem eating it in chocolate candy! I figured here I am in San   Francisco and I’m 71 years old and never been high on Marijuana so I might as well give it a try. So I said “Gimmee two of them’.  I figured I’d need two because she only weighs about a buck thirty and I go about two fifteen. I ate them and she said it would take maybe an hour. Well about two hours later we were out doing some sight seeing and I suddenly remembered that I’m supposed to be getting high. But I’m feeling nothing. Zip, zero, nada. So when we got back to the house I said “gimme two more”.  


  After that we sat down in the living room and started to look for a movie to watch. They have something on their TV called Apple TV and it has a lot of stuff. As she was scrolling though she came up on the movie Sharknado. I’d seen it a year or two ago and it was pretty hokey, but apparently it’s a cult classic now. There are actually 6 Sharknado movies! Well she said she wanted to watch it because she teaches High School out there and she hears her kids talking about it a lot and she figured it would help her relate to them better. So it would actually be a work related activity for her. So I said OK, why not? So we watched it and of course we both laughed our asses off all through it. She said “See Dad, you’re high, that’s why your laughing so much. But I said, no, I laughed all the way through it the first time I watched it and I hadn’t had nay kind of substance then. It’s just that kind of movie. I swear I did not feel any kind of high whatsoever, although when I got up after then movie to go to bed I was a bit wobbly. 

  The next day we decided to take a trip out to Moraga to visit my cousin and her partner. They're lesbians which is no big deal because this is the San Francisco area and besides that, I'm a live and let live kind of guy. But I digress. Anyway the subject got around to the fact that marijuana was now legal in California. I wasn’t quite sure how they felt about it but I took a chance and mentioned that I had tried the edibles and I was quite surprised to find that these two little old lesbian ladies were really in to it. Especially by cousins partner Sherry. She brought out her kit that must have had at least a thousand dollars worth of various kinds of marijuana and related stuff. Before long Sherry suggested that she take my daughter and I to her favorite dispensary, that’s what they call them out there, the next day. She wanted to stock up on some more stuff plus buy some for some friends of hers using her military and senior citizen discount. That’s right. At this dispensary they offer a 10% discount to seniors plus another 10% if you are a veteran. It’s really great that California honors it’s seniors and veterans that way! 

  So the next morning Sherry came by and picked up my daughter and I in her Mercedes Benz. Being a proletariat myself I don’t get to ride in a Mercedes that often. And Sherry’s was immaculate. I figured it was maybe 2 or 3 years old, so I asked her what year it was and she said 2006! Obviously I don’t know my Mercedes’ very well. But hers was really a cream puff. Owned by a little old lady that just drove it to the head shop on weekends. 

  We get to the place and there’s this big black dude out front dressed in an all black security guard uniform with a sidearm on his hip. Definitely not your standard rent-a-cop.

  He’s there the check ID’s and make sure no one under age gets in. Even though al of us are obviously well over the minimum in age there are no exceptions. I’m a little queasy about having to show an Alabama driver’s license out here in California, but I give it to him and he lets me pass. 

  Once we get inside there’s this kiosk you are supposed to register at. My daughter and Sherry register but I don’t. As I said I’m a little uneasy about all this being from Alabama. 

  But the next stop there’s a lady and she won’t let me by unless I hand over my ID and let her enter some stuff in her system. So I hand over my Alabama license but I ask her to please not tell Jeff Sessions I’ve been here, and she laughs and says she won’t. 

  I really need to do this anyway because my daughter is neither a veteran nor a senior citizen, so I’m going to be the buyer for both of us since I’ll get a 20% discount.  

  Plus I want to contribute a little since I have been eating their groceries while I’m staying with them. 

  I bought some more of those chocolate covered blueberry balls and also some little chocolate bars plus some kind of Marijuana ointment that Sherry seems to think will cure aches and pains. I’m pretty skeptical about that. Sounds like some kind of snake oil claim to me. Sherry seems to think Marijuana is some kind of cure all for everything. Me, I just wanna get high. The clerk who wrings up the sale is a twenty something kid with a full beard who appears to be stoned. He’s very mellow and everything is groovy to him.   

  Later that evening I try to get high again. This time with the little chocolate bars. I do the same thing. Start with two at 5 milligrams each and then an hour later eat two more. Tonight instead of Sharknado we watch several episodes of Vikings season 5. I love that show. But I get the same effect. Nothing, except for feeling a little wobbly when I get up to go to bed. I’m pretty disappointed. I was looking for some Lucy in the Sky/ I am the Walrus kind of experience. 

  I looked on the internet and found out that some people don’t get high the first few times and I guess I’m one of those. 

  I didn’t have time to try again before I left for home. My daughter and her husband tried to talk me into taking some of the edibles back with me but I wasn’t about to try to smuggle them into Alabama in my carry on bag. 

  But next time I get out to California, I’ll give it another try.


----------



## Trade (Apr 1, 2019)

The obligatory picture of me with the Golden Gate Bridge in the background.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2019)

I also heard people don't get high the first few times. You were relaxed, however. High on pot is not hallucinatory in any way, just so relaxed that sightly funny things become hilarious and food tastes really, really good.

Who knows how much THC is really in that chocolate. I'm sure Keesha could give you a good recipe for pot brownies. 

Eating it is a little too much for me. I don't smoke, but I'd rather smoke marijuana. Better control and a quicker effect.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I also heard people don't get high the first few times. You were relaxed, however. High on pot is not hallucinatory in any way, just so relaxed that sightly funny things become hilarious and food tastes really, really good.
> 
> Who knows how much THC is really in that chocolate. I'm sure Keesha could give you a good recipe for pot brownies.
> 
> Eating it is a little too much for me. I don't smoke, but I'd rather smoke marijuana. Better control and a quicker effect.



After quitting smoking 11 years ago, I would be very afraid to smoke anything...afraid that it would trigger wanting to smoke cigarettes again...I couldn’t/wouldn’t risk it.


I also dont need for food to taste really really really good, lol.

I do like being relaxed though and would love any pain  relief benefits.....one day I’ll give it a try.


----------

